# Bit Torrent



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Mythic Entertainment just released the newest expansion for Dark Age of Camelot called Darkness Rising. My problem is getting it. It is only downloadable through Bit Torrent as far as I can tell (that's what Mythic says on their website.) This is very slow for me. They say the more people that use it the faster it goes so maybe I got in on the ground floor and not a lot of people are downloading atm.

Any body had experiences with Bit Torrent or the like? If someone has can they give me some insight as to how this machine works? Also, I would like to know what else I could download with Bit Torrent. <shrug>

Any responses welcome,
dale


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

BitTorrent is like a pyramid scheme. One person "seeds" it to everyone else. In turn, that person also sends it out as well as downloads it. It's essentially spreads out the bandwidth usage from just the sender to the send and the reciever. In all, it's a cheaper way to diseminate a product into the public. Is it faster? Heh, not really.

Theres quite a bit you could download from BitTorrent, but I won't get into that since it's "frowned" upon. Just do a few searches on google and you'll find quite a few search engines deticated to BT. There are also other programs that make BT easier to use.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

It can be much faster than a server based download but only if you have lots of seeders (people with full copies). If few people are d/ling the file it will be slow via BT, but with a file that is largely in demand and seeing alot of traffic, BT will be much faster than a server d/l. For example the Battlefield 2 patch when it first came out.


----------

